# Great week at Hatteras



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Got home last night from a 4 day stay in Buxton. Got 7 drum in 2 days with the biggest being 45". My total is 11 for the fall, not a lot by some standards but a real good Oct/Nov for me. 

All were at long range and caught on the CPS 13' 8-12, Akios 656/666 and Sakuma line.









Tommy


----------



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

Massive day of fishing, bud! Hope another one like it rolls around next Spring/Fall.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was indeed Pep. Great to meet and fish with you.

Hope to see you at a casting tournament in the future... 

Tommy


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

It was good seeing you again, Tommy. Thanks for giving Sandy the quick casting lesson on Friday. 

I was busy watching rods while you were instructing but I was still listening. The cue you gave about 'giving the rod to someone' and the size of the arc was new to me and I used it Saturday to go from in front of the bar to over the bar.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

You are welcome Jeff.

I think I saw a light bulb go off over Sandy's head...  She really seemed to get it.

Tommy


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome fishing trip Tommy! Define "long range" for me please. 200 yards?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

dlpetrey said:


> Awesome fishing trip Tommy! Define "long range" for me please. 200 yards?



In good (firm footing, tailwind) conditions I can throw a 7-8 oz sinker over 200 yards. When you throw in a 10-20 mph headwind and a chunk of bait that number drops significantly. My guess would be 120-150 yards depending on bait size and wind.

Many fishermen overestimate the distances they achieve. I would say the average 8nbait Cape Point fisherman is getting 75-80 yards, the better casters getting around 100 and the elite getting 120+. Not trying to step on toes, just my opinion based on many casts.

Tommy


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Tommy did you find that you could throw eight and bait farther with the CCP 8-12 than with the CCP 6-10?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tom,

The 8-12 is based on the 6-10 with 20% more power in the tip and midsection. For most good casters there should be a measurable increase in distance. That being said, the 8-12 is a bit more parabolic that the 6-10 and distance could suffer for those that prefer a faster action rod.....

I get better distance with the 8-12.

Guess that muddied the waters huh... 

Tommy


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey tommy wanted to jump in here since I see you're back. Just wanted to give you a big thanks. You stopped by our setup the tuesday before the ncbba tourney (black jeep red Nissan) we were just south of 34. We were the big group of "kids" couple guys and gals. Anyhow we chatted and you came back and asked if we wanted any tips which we were thrilled. The giving the rod to someone made a huge difference the girls made big improvements over the week. Thank you again my fiancé now wants to learn conventional because that's what you said was the best (didn't matter that I've been trying to get her to do it) haha. We are also very excited to put in an order this spring for 2 4-8's and 2 3-7. 
Sorry for the long winded rant I just really wanted to thank you and let you know how much it meant to us for you just to hang out for a bit. It speaks volumes of your character, your love of fishing and your desire to help others.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Tommy said:


> In good (firm footing, tailwind) conditions I can throw a 7-8 oz sinker over 200 yards. When you throw in a 10-20 mph headwind and a chunk of bait that number drops significantly. My guess would be 120-150 yards depending on bait size and wind.
> 
> Many fishermen overestimate the distances they achieve. I would say the average 8nbait Cape Point fisherman is getting 75-80 yards, the better casters getting around 100 and the elite getting 120+. Not trying to step on toes, just my opinion based on many casts.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks sir.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Tommy said:


> Tom,
> 
> The 8-12 is based on the 6-10 with 20% more power in the tip and midsection. For most good casters there should be a measurable increase in distance. That being said, the 8-12 is a bit more parabolic that the 6-10 and distance could suffer for those that prefer a faster action rod.....
> 
> ...


Not muddled at all.


----------



## mrgoob (Sep 25, 2014)

7 in two days-sounds like a great trip! Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words. It was a pleasure to spend a little time and to help you guys (and gals) gain a little distance.



Tommy



cooper138 said:


> Hey tommy wanted to jump in here since I see you're back. Just wanted to give you a big thanks. You stopped by our setup the tuesday before the ncbba tourney (black jeep red Nissan) we were just south of 34. We were the big group of "kids" couple guys and gals. Anyhow we chatted and you came back and asked if we wanted any tips which we were thrilled. The giving the rod to someone made a huge difference the girls made big improvements over the week. Thank you again my fiancé now wants to learn conventional because that's what you said was the best (didn't matter that I've been trying to get her to do it) haha. We are also very excited to put in an order this spring for 2 4-8's and 2 3-7.
> Sorry for the long winded rant I just really wanted to thank you and let you know how much it meant to us for you just to hang out for a bit. It speaks volumes of your character, your love of fishing and your desire to help others.


----------

